# Hydroglow Fishing Light Review



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Got my new toy (48" Hydroglow in green)in this week and used it for the first time tonight. IT WORKS!!

I've never had so much bait around my boat ever. A lot of everything,LYs, glass minnows, mullet, pinfishand a few shrimp. It was like a bait tornado around the light. Caught a couple of small trout and mangroves before the skip jack and blue fish moved in and ruined everything. I'll bring the camera next time. Anybody else tried one?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you submerging it or do you have it attached to the boat horizontally above the water like they show the dock lights on their site?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Been using one for three years. Mostly in the gulf over bottom spots. Haven't used it inshore much but I think I am going to start to explore that some more. I tried it the other night at Pickens and caught quite a few black snappers. They were keepers [12-15"] but I was hoping to find some larger ones. I was really hoping it would have brought the squid up to net but they didn't show. One thing for sure the longevity of these lights is amazing. I have put a ton of hours on mine.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

How do they work if the water is cloudy or murky to begin with? I'm sure its mainly an attractant light, but just curious because that thing seems like it would work great over here in our area for night fishing. Any idea on average cost for one?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

They ain't cheap. 4ft is $210 + $30 shipping. 2ft is $150 with free shipping.



http://www.hydroglow.com/store.html


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! maybe one day I'll pick one up but thats a pretty good price. They must be durable as hell!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/23/2008)*Are you submerging it or do you have it attached to the boat horizontally above the water like they show the dock lights on their site?


I used mine submerged. Here's who I bought mine from. $194 and free shipping. Came with the carrying case/tube.

http://www.bluemarlinchronicles.com/hydroglow-fishing-light-large.htm


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

And here's the hydroglow website....more expensive.

http://www.hydroglow.com/products.html


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

My B-I-L has a similar setup for his dock on Dauphin Island

http://www.underwaterfishinglights.com/

And it works too ;-)


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

They really work but I've broken 2 and saw another one get broken on a friend's boat. 

The ones I have used were the long ones---several years ago. They may be more rugged now.

I rigged 2 48" tubes on either side of my Dusky. I used plastic gutter for a reflector. Sure attracted the bait.

I am considering a couple of Swordfish lights for my yak.


----------

